# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Alan Mathison Turing

## Airicist

turingfest.com

Alan Turing on Wikipedia

Alan Turing Memorial on Wikipedia

Projects:

Turing test 

Book "The Essential Turing: Seminal Writings in Computing, Logic, Philosophy, Artificial Intelligence, and Artificial Life plus The Secrets of Enigma", 2004

Film "The Imitation Game", Morten Tyldum, 2014, USA, United Kingdom

----------


## Airicist

Excerpt from Breaking the Code Biography of Alan Turing (Derek Jacobi, BBC, 1996)

Published on March 16, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Three problems computers can never solve 

Published on Jul 17, 2014




> For 75 years, computers have worked within limits defined by Alan Turing. Now work has begun to fulfil his prophecy of a machine that can solve the unsolvable
> 
> "What will hypercomputers let us do? Good question"
> 
>  July 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

How Turing accidentally invented the computer 

Published on Jul 22, 2014




> Alan Turing, one of the 20th century's most wide-ranging and original minds, was born 100 years ago. John Graham-Cumming explains why his ideas matter

----------


## Airicist

Alan Turing's Brilliant but Overlooked Scientific Breakthrough

Published on Dec 5, 2014




> Alan Turing is known as a genius mathematician, cryptanalyst, logician, and the father of modern computer science and A.I. You'll hear a lot about Turing's fascinating, inspiring, and ultimately tragic life in The Imitation Game, starring Benedict Cumberbatch, but you may not know about his contribution to biological sciences-- one of his last great accomplishments. How did he form a major theory of morphogenesis? And why did it take until just recently to validate it? Kim Horcher discusses with science educator and actress, Christina Ochoa!

----------


## Airicist

Alan Turing: An Individual of the Twentieth Century - A. Hodges - 5/21/2015

Published on Jun 5, 2015




> Talk abstract:
> 
> Alan Turing (1912-1954) was the founder of modern computer science and the chief scientific cryptographer of the Second World War.
> 
> Andrew Hodges, PhD, is the author of "Alan Turing: The Enigma," upon which the Academy Award-winning (Adapted Screenplay) "The Imitation Game," is based. Hodges offers the words of Walt Whitman referenced in his biography of Turing as a preview for this lecture: "One's-self I sing—a simple, separate Person; / Yet utter the word Democratic, the word En-masse."
> 
> In this talk, Hodges—Senior Research Fellow and Tutor in Mathematics at Wadham College, University of Oxford— described some of the achievements that made Turing a very singular individual, but one caught up in the great sweep of twentieth-century science and history.
> 
> Produced in association with Caltech Academic Media Technologies. © 2015 California Institute of Technology

----------

